
Employer OR Employee? - theearlybird
I noticed there is a lot of issues about fresh grads being unable to find a job. As an employer, what are the best platform or method to find these fresh grads?<p>P.S : I am having some hard time trying to find fresh grads to hire.
======
Phithagoras
If you're looking for fresh grads try posting on the university job boards or
co-op listings. Each university typically has their own. A lot of grads
(particularly engineers in Canada) are looking for work.

